# JAXB (Java2XML) -> Problem mit Vererbung



## denyo85 (23. August 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte meine Java-Klassen mittels JAXB in XML umwandeln. Dabei sind einige Klassen in einer Vererbungshirachie. Mein Problem ist, dass nur die Attribute der "Wurzel"-Klasse nach XML konvertiert wird, jedoch nicht die erbenden Klassen.

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung damit bzw. weiß jemand welche XML-Annotationen ich bei den erbenden Klassen ergänzen muss?

Mfg Daniel


----------



## denyo85 (24. August 2007)

hab das problem gelöst: die verschiedenen klassen der vererbungshierachie sind in einer liste gespeichert. folgende annotation entsprechende der klassen vor die liste und es hat funktioniert:


```
@XmlElements({
           @XmlElement(name="A",type=klasseA.class),
           @XmlElement(name="B",type=klasseB.class),
           ....
       })
```

mfg daniel


----------

